# Conditioning Bark



## masaccio (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a big pot of bark simmering on the stove. I keep wanting to add carrots and chopped onion.


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2021)

Why are you cooking it?


----------



## masaccio (Jan 2, 2021)

It's very nice for repotting.


----------



## CarlG (Jan 2, 2021)

I prefer mine raw. Doesn't hold so much water when the roots are getting used to their new surroundings.


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2021)

masaccio said:


> It's very nice for repotting.


Can you define that?


----------



## masaccio (Jan 3, 2021)

Ray said:


> Can you define that?


Sure. First thing is that I keep forgetting that we're supposed to be talking about paphs. This time I'm preparing it for a cattleya that needs repotting. If I were using medium bark and charcoal for a big paph to go in a larger pot, I'd do the same thing. Second, I grow in my house, not a greenhouse. It's dry this time of year. Even running humidifiers and trying to remember to keep doors closed, humidity doesn't rise much above 40 except on the odd day. Not terrible but one likes to help it when possible. That extra little surface conditioning on the bark helps the pot remain humid longer, without watering. i could be wrong, but to me this seems better for roots than going continuously from dry to wet with not much in between. Third, I don't "cook" it really. After hand sieving it to get rid of the dust and other stuff that tends to fall to the bottom, I put it in a stock pot in cold water, bring up to simmer, take it off the heat, cover and let sit for a few minutes. I drain and cool it on toweling and it's ready. Quick and easy. No excess water, surface tension is gone, structural integrity is maintained, and it pots up nicely and is more supportive for the new plant with some of the harder shaper edges softened up. It offers instantly humid conditions with no excess water inside the pot. I'm aware that in some conditions, bark breaks down faster than a grower might wish (hence the popularity of Orchiata(?) That isn't a problem for me. Anyway that's my thinking FWIW. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2021)

It’s always good to know your specific conditions and how everything works together


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2021)

interesting


----------



## Ray (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you for the explanation.

You’re absolutely right that such conditioning helps. The cellular structure of wood products tends to collapse and become brittle when dried, especially for processing and packaging. The hot water gives it more flexibility, allowing the structure to “open up” and become more spongy, allowing it to both absorb more water - which it will continue to do moving forward - and to compress a little, allowing you to make the plants’ roots more snug in the pot, preventing wobbling and root loss.

I accomplish that by pouring very hot or boiling water over the dry bark, waiting 30 minutes, then repeating it. Once cooled, the bark is ready to use. I’m sure “simmering” does a much better prep job, but as I did use Orchiata, I didn’t want to extract the dolomite.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2021)

Man, it must be so nice to have all that free time.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 4, 2021)

As they say, "It doesn't suck." Seriously though, not having your entire day scripted for you takes some getting used to. And if you tend to be OCD with your orchids, a lot of that time totally disappears!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm still going into the office to work. I barely have a couple hours for plants.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 5, 2021)

Been there, done that. When I was working in the city, the orchids were first thing in the morning. Whatever time was left over before catching the subway to midtown was the time I had for coffee (never any breakfast before work) and getting dressed. At least they were in the kitchen (or what passed for a kitchen) and the sink was right there. Anything that needed special attention waited for the weekend, or if urgent, that evening. Fun stuff.


----------

